# H & R ultra slughunter??



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

THE best slug gun on the market !!! I have the .12 and love it..Absolute tack driver..1 1/2 " groups at 100 yards with Hornady SST's...I am probably going to buy another but in .20 for my daughter..
I have a 3x9 redfield scope on top instead of a shotgun scope..


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

I'll give you a great deal on a 12:lol::lol::lol:Capnhook


----------



## EZshot (May 25, 2010)

Capnhook said:


> I was given an Ultra 12 by my wife, and was ecstatic......... until the sixth round through it misfired. It was hitting the primer very lightly and leaving a mark, but not enough to make it go off. I took it to Johnson in Adrian, and they attempted to fix it 3 times. The fourth time they said they were sending it back to H&R, which they did. A couple of weeks later I got it back and was sure "THE FACTORY" would fix it. I just got home from the range where I put 15 round through it and the 16th failed to go off. This thing will clover leaf copper solids. I love the way it prints......when it goes off. I've heeded the cautions about depressing the trigger all the way , and closing the action tightly. I'M DONE! I can't take this POS to the woods and chance missing the deer of a lifetime. I'm calling Monday, and they had better take it back, or I will spend the rest of my days preaching about H&R on every website that will hear me.:rant: I should have asked for a slug barrel for my TC in the first place. Capn POed Hook


Capn',

Ever consider that it may be an ammunition issue opposed to a gun issue? Check the primer seating depth on the misfires compared to some other live shells. I'd be willing to bet that those are seated a little deeper than normal (spec).

Regards.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

You'd lose. It's an equal opportunity misfirer. It will do it with all the major brands. I talked to H&R today and they said to send it in again, so I'm going to do it. I told them "I didn't want it back". If they were going to send the same gun back, to just "keep it". I am willing to try another, but not that one. I think this thing is haunted. :tdo12::lol: We'll see what they do this time? The people in the service dept., are very nice. Capnhook


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Just a word on the outcome of this episode. H&R/Remington agreed with me, and a new Ultra is on the way. They took some time but, in the end, did the right thing. Can't wait to get my hands on the new one. Capnhook


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I shoot the 20ga with regular stock (im a lefty). I shoot SST Hornady slugs and love the gun. 

A few points.

Be aware that a nice low mount scope set up may result in your cocking lever touching your scope. In my case i took my dremel to the edge of the scope and molded in a little inset just a tad to avoid the trouching....pretty trick and custom looking while keeping the scope as close to the bore as possible.

As for the easily rusted barrel. You got 3 solutions 1. Keep it oiled up good...real good.
2. Buy some epoxy based paint from Autozone, hight temp brake caliper paint and paint the barrel after cleaning it good with acetone. No more rust and very durable.
3. Do as i did and have it powder coated. No more rust...ever and super durable.

As for scope, i can't remember what scope i got but i think its about a $100 scope. No need for a $800 scope on a gun your realistically only gonna shoot 200m or less. IMHO.

great gun!


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Rugergundog, Can you tell me more about this powder coating. Where, how much, is it good forever, camo or drab colors? Sounds like a real possibility for a cheap, dedicated deer gun. Capnhook


----------

